

Given the chance, would you go back to school? - kurtalee
https://medium.com/@kurtalee/if-you-were-given-the-chance-would-you-go-back-to-school-b16ab38647a0

======
whatsgood
at 32, i did. best decision of my life. and not because i had a horrible job.
i had a great job working at a global investment company. i went from
financial district to dorm-room in 3 weeks. i took nothing but math courses
for 12 months. i'll likely do this again every ten years or so. i would
highly, highly recommend it. and, i'm not going to give reasons why i
recommend it because the value you get out of something like this is
completely case by case. but, switching from "producer" to "learner" from time
to time is an amazing experience.

~~~
kurtalee
That's really inspiring to hear! I would love to do the same one day - I
wished I knew what I now know about being a good learner back when I was at
school and feel like as though doing what you did will be a good way to
experience that.

